# Acid costs



## Palladium (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got an updated list for my acids cost and thought i would pass it along. These folks have warehouses scattered all over the U.S. and are super easy to deal with.

Hydrochloric Acid 31.45% 20 Dg - 530# drum (55/gallon) is $.28#.

Hydrochloric Acid 31.45% 20 Dg - 145# del drum (15/gallon) is $.40#.

Nitric Acid 67% - 600# drum (55/gallon) is $.25# with a $400 drum deposit.

Nitric Acid 67% - 175# keg (15/gallon) is $.57# with a $200 drum deposit.

We have totes in both products as well.


Thanks,
Brooke Johnson
Customer Service
Industrial Chemicals, Inc.
800-476-2042 phone
205-978-0485 fax


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 8, 2012)

Palladium,

Do they have a website? I got two exact matches when goolging industrial chemicals inc.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Palladium,
> 
> Do they have a website? I got two exact matches when goolging industrial chemicals inc.




I got this link when I googled the phone number;

http://industrialchem.com/


----------



## Palladium (Jul 9, 2012)

http://industrialchem.com/salescontacts.aspx

They service the south but she told me they could ship it into other warehouse contacts they have across the U.S.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 9, 2012)

The drum price for nitric is a great example of how the consumer is being ripped off by the chemical industry, most likely because of government intervention. Do you folks realize that the 600 pound drum price is only $2.73/gallon?

That's less than I was paying for mine when I was in business back in the early 90's. 

Good work, Ralph. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Even with the drum deposit the 55 gallon size ends up at $10 per gallon.

Jim


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 9, 2012)

I paid ALOT more for Nitric...  eBay.... (is there a crying emoticon?)


----------



## kurt (Jul 10, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> The drum price for nitric is a great example of how the consumer is being ripped off by the chemical industry, most likely because of government intervention. Do you folks realize that the 600 pound drum price is only $2.73/gallon?
> 
> That's less than I was paying for mine when I was in business back in the early 90's.
> 
> ...



And I thought I was getting a good deal at $8/gallon on a 15 gallon drum - mite have to look into this one to see if I can get it here in my area.
Kurt


----------



## kadriver (Jul 17, 2012)

I just spoke to Kathren (they said Brooke no longer works there).

She said a nitric acid plant had exploded recently! Has anyone heard about this explosion?

This may affect availability of nitric acid.

They have several forms to fill out including a DEA form.

I will be driving through Nashville TN on my vacation. I can pick the 15 gallon keg up on the way there.

There is a $200 refundable deposit on the stainless container the acid comes in.

I have two empty 5 gallon containers plus 12 empty 2.5 liter containers in the original boxes they shipped in.

My plan is to pick up the 15 gallon stainless container of 67% nitric acid on my way to Iowa.

Once there, I can siphon the acid into my empty containers with a plastic karosene hand pump from Lowes.

Then drop off the stainless container on my way back home to get my deposit back.

Shipping for this amount of acid is $250 - there is a $100 minimum order before they allow a pick up.

Driving across the country with that much acid sounds like a frightening proposal - the things we do to save a buck!

Does anyone here on the forum have any experience that can be shared that would be helpful.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 17, 2012)

When i got mine i used a 15 gallon drum like this and took the keg to a friends house close by the warehouse to transfer it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-Gallon-Drum-Sulfuric-Acid-225-lb-Biodiesel-/230554133598
I then took the stainless drum back and got my deposit back in about an hour. I bought mine a few months back and didn't know Brooke had left. Reckon why they wouldn't remove here name from the email list they sent me?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 17, 2012)

Palladium, I'm sure you are aware of this, but for other members who may not know this, most plastics are not a good choice for long term storage of nitric acid. Short term storage shouldn't be a problem. The drums shown in the link appear heavy duty. 

When concentrated nitric is stored in most platics long term, the acid will cause the plastic to become brittle, which can eventually lead to failure of the container. There are exceptions such as the fluorinated plastics (PTFE, PFA, etc.) if you want to store nitric for long periods in plastic.

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Jul 17, 2012)

I edited the link. The drum description said plastic but that was just a general term. It's not plastic! I've had nitric in it off on on for over a year now with no softening or breakdown. Good catch Frugal!


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 17, 2012)

kadriver said:


> on my way to Iowa.



Why would you go on vacation to Iowa, haha, there is nothing here but dieing corn.

Where abouts are you headed here in Iowa? I live north of Des Moines about an hour.


----------



## Lobby (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought 3 gallon glass carboys from the beer making stores to story my nitric. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't find a suitable plastic at a reasonable price. The company I bought it from was glad to load the HNO3 into a HDPE 5 gallon container, but I didn't feel comfortable storing the nitric in it.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 9, 2012)

I would guess the stainless container is "chosen" for the safety in shipping.

Most poly drums should have a specific gravity rating along with other transportation specifications molded in the side or top. How you are transporting this may not be up to code and might just get you into trouble.

You may want to look into shipping the empty back, I wouldn't expect a hazmat fee for an empty.

At any rate it would be prudent to bring a spill kit with you large enough to handle a worst case scenario. And perhaps an overpack drum for an extra level of safety.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 9, 2012)

kadriver said:


> I just spoke to Kathren (they said Brooke no longer works there).
> 
> She said a nitric acid plant had exploded recently! Has anyone heard about this explosion?
> 
> ...




Do I have this correct? A 15 gallon keg is $.57 per pound, there is a $200 dollar deposit and shipping is $250 making the acid under $500? If so where will they deliver?


----------



## etack (Aug 9, 2012)

A supplier in Dayton charged my friend $0.35# $61.25 + a $25.00 keg cleaning fee + deposit $200.00. He already got the keg back :shock: .

It will cost me more for PTFE stoppers than nitric acid :lol: 

Eric


----------

